# ANy one know how to work this press xmtd-708



## socalfelons (Feb 11, 2008)

I saw some others posted on this but, did not see any instructions or detailed info. I bought this on ebay...and the instructions are not detailed and do not even relate to the press...can send pictures of press I included the link as well so people can view it....just trying to find out how to work this thing..thanks in advance....

15 x 15 Digital Heat Press Sublimation T-Shirt Press B - eBay (item 160202008356 end time Jan-26-08 19:04:11 PST)


----------



## indy99 (Apr 13, 2007)

sent you a pm.


----------



## Dori2008 (Feb 20, 2008)

indy99 said:


> sent you a pm.


would you be able to assist? I have also purchased an xmtd-708 heat press and the instructions are absolutely horrible. They really do not make any sense. Any thing you could advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Dori2008 (Feb 20, 2008)

I also purchased the same heat press through ebay about two weeks ago. Instructions are terrible and do not make any sense. Would you be able to share any info that has been sent to you. Have you been able to transfer anything?


----------



## indy99 (Apr 13, 2007)

Sent a pm.


----------



## zlm_us (Jan 21, 2008)

I just received the same press. What temp are you setting it to? I tried some heat press vinyl and set it to 200 degrees and it doesnt appear to get hot enough. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## ONEGURLREV (Feb 25, 2008)

I have this press which I also purchased on Ebay. I have been using it sucessfully for months. Temp to 375 and time should be 20 seconds for tshirts 50/50.


----------



## Dori2008 (Feb 20, 2008)

cool. thanks for the info. Do you know the temp and time for mousepads? I am still experimenting and still have not found the exact time / temp


----------



## bcs202 (Mar 6, 2008)

I too purchased this press on Ebay. When I tried to read the instructions I got a headache. What I would like to know is how the t-shirt is suppose to go on the press and what's that plastic like paper that came with the press for? According to my paint I'm suppose to heat press it at 350 degrees for 3 minutes. That seems like a long time. Any help would be great as I have 5 t's in the waiting and I don't want to try the iron again.


----------



## indy99 (Apr 13, 2007)

Sent you a Pm (2)


----------



## socalfelons (Feb 11, 2008)

I sent this press back..I tried to work with it over and over finalyl had everything set but, still just wasnt working...I was told it was only for sublimitation and not for heat press vinyl but, see some people got it to work for vinyl....I set it as high as 450 and still couldnt heat press with it..just thought id let ya guys know thnaks for everyone who helped with any feedback and powerpoints..


----------



## curtis_kelley (Mar 12, 2008)

indy99 said:


> sent you a pm.


I also bought this pres and have no idea, how to use it. can anyone, please send me clear instructions.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You might as well post a link to the English instructions because there is obviously a need with this press.


----------



## racefanc4 (Mar 16, 2008)

I am new to the forum, and located it in a frantic search for help with this press--which I just bought. I see that the problems were addressed via pm. Can anyone help me, too?
Thanks!!!


----------



## indy99 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Any one know how to work this press xmtd-708*

I made a post showing the instructions for this type of press. Perhaps the mods can make a sticky of it so it is more visible.

Instructions for Ebay press and xmd7xx - T-Shirt Forums

Good Luck to all.


----------



## curtis_kelley (Mar 12, 2008)

racefanc4 said:


> I am new to the forum, and located it in a frantic search for help with this press--which I just bought. I see that the problems were addressed via pm. Can anyone help me, too?
> Thanks!!!



I'm not sure if you have the instruction manual yet but i have it. e-mail me and i'll send it right over to ya.

it really helped me.

[email protected]


----------



## tony2032 (Apr 4, 2008)

ONEGURLREV said:


> I have this press which I also purchased on Ebay. I have been using it sucessfully for months. Temp to 375 and time should be 20 seconds for tshirts 50/50.


 
Are you having success with regular heat press designs. I have tried to press them but with no luck. I was able to get the vinly to stick but not the designs. ANy advice?


----------



## chwilson0607 (Jun 1, 2007)

Has anyone had to replace fuses on the XMTD 708T 16 x 24 press? I got one and have had it for less than 2 months. It had been working fine although was getting little use since I don't do shirts full time (probably used 5 or 6 times for no more than 10 or 15 minutes each). The last time I went to use it, I finished my last shirt and then I saw a few sparks fly and the power shut off. It is plugged into a 20-amp circuit and I know the circuit didn't trip. I contacted the seller and he suggested replacing the fuse(s). Otherwise I could send it back to him for replacement (with me paying for shipping). I can't quite figure out where the fuses are though.

Carl


----------



## butlerjany (Aug 2, 2008)

I bought one recently and just received it yesterday. I can't even get it to heat up and don't know where to replace the fuse.


----------



## chwilson0607 (Jun 1, 2007)

Group,

Just to share my experience with this press: luckily, I was able to send it back although I had to pay to ship it back. I tried replacing the fuse - that didn't work. I ended up replacing it with a 16 x 20 Mighty Heat Press - I absolutely love this new one. I am not knocking purchasing products that aren't brand name. Sometimes they work out and sometimes not. In this case, at least for me, it did not.

Carl


----------



## Rickster58 (May 3, 2008)

ONEGURLREV said:


> I have this press which I also purchased on Ebay. I have been using it sucessfully for months. Temp to 375 and time should be 20 seconds for tshirts 50/50.


OneGurl,
Do you ever have issues with tees scorching or changing color slightly at 375? I did some powder blue Anvil tees last week and the color scorched ever so slightly at 325. Because I use Hotmark 70 for all of my work, I always use 325 degrees, and heavy pressure.


----------



## jrd23113 (Mar 31, 2009)

I purchased one of these heat presses and I cannot get the temperature to rise or the timer to countdown. Does anyone know what the settings should be on the heat press. There are alot of settings if you press through the set button and I have played with it so I am sure the setting are way off. I appreciate all help. I would gladly pay someone for their time to help me get this machine working properly.


----------



## GreaseRags (Nov 29, 2007)

I just picked up this press. Not from ebay but used from a guy who does sublimation prints and lettering. I know how to use it but my question is can it do the regular sports numbers? Ive read that a couple people on here say that its only for sublimations. Which is ok but the reason i bought it was for soft ball team names and numbers any help would be great.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Sublimation printing usually requires higher temps and a longer dwell time than either plastisol transfers or heatpress vinyl. If the press can do sublimation it should do everything.


----------



## GreaseRags (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you very much for your reply. Im going to go pick up some numbers today and give them a whirl


----------

